# Visit visa for Mother



## thegame

Hi Everyone,

Need your help regarding the process for visit visa for my mother.

I hold Indian passport, currently employed with one financial firms in Abu Dhabi. The company takes care of the visa formalities for the employees' family, i.e. employees' wife, employees' children etc. However, for parents and in laws, the employee has do all the paperwork and all the running.

Now, I want to call my mother in Abu Dhabi for 90-day visit visa.

Can you guys let me know whats the exact procedure..whom do i approach. What are the terms and conditions? 

What is the role of the typing centers that are all over the city. I checked with one of them but they told that they no more process the visa formalities. I tried asking for the process and charges but they would not say anything.

Can I do it all alone without the help of these typing centers. 

Need your help please as I plan to call my mother within the next 3 weeks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## irfanmd6554

thegame said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need your help regarding the process for visit visa for my mother.
> 
> I hold Indian passport, currently employed with one financial firms in Abu Dhabi. The company takes care of the visa formalities for the employees' family, i.e. employees' wife, employees' children etc. However, for parents and in laws, the employee has do all the paperwork and all the running.
> 
> Now, I want to call my mother in Abu Dhabi for 90-day visit visa.
> 
> Can you guys let me know whats the exact procedure..whom do i approach. What are the terms and conditions?
> 
> What is the role of the typing centers that are all over the city. I checked with one of them but they told that they no more process the visa formalities. I tried asking for the process and charges but they would not say anything.
> 
> Can I do it all alone without the help of these typing centers.
> 
> Need your help please as I plan to call my mother within the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think only SATA (Sharjha Airport Authority) providing 90 Days Visa via Air Arabia and apart from that no one is providing for 90 Days(they are providing for 30 Days Extendable mostly) .Check with SATA.


----------



## thegame

Thanks irfan.

Does every emirate has its its own t&c?

I mean I am based I Abu dhabi...so should I be contacting someone here?? 
Or I need to check with other emirates?


----------



## irfanmd6554

thegame said:


> Thanks irfan.
> 
> Does every emirate has its its own t&c?
> 
> I mean I am based I Abu dhabi...so should I be contacting someone here??
> Or I need to check with other emirates?


No Need ..I think SATA is Beter COz,Secure,reliable and hassle free and even you can update/check your flight dates/schedule or update from Air arabia in AD itself..

I think its near to Electra...Go and check.


----------



## thegame

Thank you everyone for your responses.

I got it done from my office PRO after checking with the right person. I think I have a fair idea of the process now.

1. Get the employment letter from your office in arabic mentioning your salary.
2. One photo of mother. - white background 
3. Passport copy of mother and yourself(also visa page copy on your passport)
4. Emirates ID Copy of yourself

Now go to any typing center (I went to Infinity). They will type the information on a form and give to you. Pay fees of 1055 AED to them. (1030 visa fee + 25 infinity fee)

Now take the letter and all other documents and go to the IMMIGRATION AUTHORITY building. Pay the deposit of 1010 AED. You will also need to take health insurance for the mother 
which cost me around 90 AED but I don't think it covers for anything major.

Total cost to me: 1055 + 1010 + 90 = 2155

In my case, I had to only give the documents to the PRO and he did all the running.

Hope this helps anyone looking for information for visit visa.

Thanks


----------



## irfanmd6554

thegame said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses.
> 
> I got it done from my office PRO after checking with the right person. I think I have a fair idea of the process now.
> 
> 1. Get the employment letter from your office in arabic mentioning your salary.
> 2. One photo of mother. - white background
> 3. Passport copy of mother and yourself(also visa page copy on your passport)
> 4. Emirates ID Copy of yourself
> 
> Now go to any typing center (I went to Infinity). They will type the information on a form and give to you. Pay fees of 1055 AED to them. (1030 visa fee + 25 infinity fee)
> 
> Now take the letter and all other documents and go to the IMMIGRATION AUTHORITY building. Pay the deposit of 1010 AED. You will also need to take health insurance for the mother
> which cost me around 90 AED but I don't think it covers for anything major.
> 
> Total cost to me: 1055 + 1010 + 90 = 2155
> 
> In my case, I had to only give the documents to the PRO and he did all the running.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone looking for information for visit visa.
> 
> Thanks


Good Evening ,

Can i have your details ,I mean your email address .
Mine is [email protected] .
In the Future I 2 want bring my mother on a 90 Day visa.

Kindly let me know what are the documents your company asking and how much salary you should have that so that you can sponsor some one like your (Mother/brother/In-laws etc) 

Please provide detail and is the Security Deposit is refundable and with in how many days you got a Visa.


----------



## thegame

Hi Irfan...I have already listed the documents above...
1) employment letter from your office in arabic with your salary on it,
2) Mother's passport copy
3) your passport copy and visa page copy
4) 1 photo of mother - white background
5) your emirates id copy

My company only allows to call my mother and my family (my wife n children). If i want to call any other relative, i can issue only Tourist visa. you can get the tourist visa from Ethihad airways. 500 dirhams for 1 month, extendable by 1 month only for additional 500 dirhams

Yes, the security details are refundable and i got the visa within 2 working days.

You can chk this link for more infomration

https://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPor...Label=p_citizen_departments&did=11308&lang=en

hope it helps!


----------

